# Lake Hartwell Open Bass Tournament



## curdogs4sure (Jun 13, 2012)

Saturday (night) june 16  7:00pm till 2:00am at popular springs boat ramp $30 per boat 100% pay out $25 to pot $5 goes to big fish


----------



## southernboy9206 (Jun 15, 2012)

this tourney still on? if so how many u expecting and who is putting it on?


----------



## curdogs4sure (Jun 16, 2012)

yes, its still on really dont know how many will show. Its put on by a few of us guys that have a hard time making it to the friday night tournaments . Come join us.


----------



## curdogs4sure (Jun 18, 2012)

We ended up with 9 boats (not bad for our first tournament) were hoping it will grow to 20 boats weekly as we get more organized...lol... the tourney paid 2 spots and big fish taking 18.65 pounds for first and around 11 pounds for second.


----------



## southernboy9206 (Jun 18, 2012)

*good tourney*

It was a good run tourney i believe once it gets in the air you will have a little better crowd we enjoyed it.  The friday nighter is only bringing about 10-15 every week so 9 without alot of advertising is good in my opinion! Glad yall put it on we never can find nothing to fish on saturday nights and cant ever make it on fridays.  Thanks again


----------



## curdogs4sure (Jun 18, 2012)

Southernboy ya'll really caught them thats for sure. Looking forward to maybe building a crowd so tell your buds and im working on getting more organized. Thanks again hope to see you next week.


----------



## curdogs4sure (Jun 21, 2012)

Do ya'll think this tournament would draw more boats from 6 till 12 instead of 7 till 2 ?


----------



## southernboy9206 (Jun 21, 2012)

theytried that a few weeks ago at broyles and the crowd went from 19 to 7 so i would say no but thats just my opinion i do know the one at broyles is 60-80$ depends on whos running it so more money may draw more but i think the 6-12 dont really make a difference


----------



## bassmaster69247 (Jun 21, 2012)

I agree the 7 to 2 tournaments will draw more people compared to the 6 to 12.


----------



## curdogs4sure (Jun 22, 2012)

I personaly like 7 till 2 better.


----------



## curdogs4sure (Jun 24, 2012)

It took 14.46lbs to win last night (6/23/12)


----------



## bassmaster69247 (Jun 25, 2012)

I would like to do an all nighter one sat like 7 to 7 with 60.00 a boat.


----------



## curdogs4sure (Jun 28, 2012)

sounds like fun to me !!!


----------



## curdogs4sure (Jul 1, 2012)

Do to the hot weather we went to a three fish limit this week. It took 11.05 best three and 5.30 big fish last night.


----------



## bassmaster69247 (Jul 1, 2012)

Man that is awesome, i have always been a big fan of the three fish limit when it gets to the hot part of the year. When you actually think about it, it doesnt really change alot other than the total weight and really cuts down on the dead loss and helps the fishery. They have been doing this on lanier for several years.


----------



## curdogs4sure (Jul 3, 2012)

Yeah, We just cant stand to lose fish. It always seems to be those 5 plus pound fish that strugle in a crowded livewell so it only makes sense to just go to three untill cooler weather. Those big females are just way to important to lose for big numbers on the scales.


----------



## bassmaster69247 (Jul 4, 2012)

You are 100% correct. I wished alot of other people would start doing this. I Know people do there best at keeping there fish healthy and alive.


----------

